# Mailserver auf Sicherheit testen



## meilon (6. Mai 2004)

Hi, 
kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich meinen Mailserver und den eines Kumpels auf Sicherheit überprüfen kann? Sodass nicht jeder meinen Server als Spammail-Server benutzt? Irgendein Script? Habe Outlook XP.

mfg
Klink


----------



## JohannesR (6. Mai 2004)

Hast du SMTP-after-Pop oder SASL-Auth aktiviert? Und was hat dein Client (den du übrigens schnellstens wechseln solltest) mit deinem Server zu tun?


----------



## meilon (6. Mai 2004)

Ja, ich habe SASL-Auth bei Postfix mitcompiliert. 
Aber wieso sollte ich meinen Client wechseln?

mfg
Klink


----------



## JohannesR (6. Mai 2004)

Ist es auch aktiviert, sprich: sind die passenden Einträge in der Config?
Weil Outlook ungefähr das unsicherste Stück Software aus der MS-Schmiede ist, neben dem IE evt... War aber nur ein Ratschlag.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Oberst Klink _
> *Ja, ich habe SASL-Auth bei Postfix mitcompiliert.
> *


Und aktiviert?

Sowas oder Ähnliches sollte bei dir in der main.cf auftauchen:


> smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
> smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
> smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,
> ...


----------



## meilon (6. Mai 2004)

ja, habe Postfix nach diesem HowTo compiliert: http://www.excluded.org/papers/Postfix-SMTP-AUTH_Howto.html

@ Johannes: Welchen Client empfiehlst du denn?


----------



## JohannesR (6. Mai 2004)

Och, die Auswahl ist groß... Mulberry, TheBat, Pegasus, Thunderbird...


----------

